# What happened to the FreeBSD 10 release schedule?



## ph0enix (Dec 23, 2013)

I believe this is the page:
http://www5.us.freebsd.org/releases/10.0R/schedule.html

It was getting updated with updated expected and actual dates for each release (including the RC's) until last week.  Now the latest updates are gone.


----------



## trh411 (Dec 23, 2013)

When I use your link I do not see the latest dates. When I go to the same page manually via the FreeBSD home page I see the dates. Maybe a caching issue?


----------



## ph0enix (Dec 23, 2013)

How do I get to it from the default page?  

Thanks!


----------



## nslay (Dec 23, 2013)

ph0enix said:
			
		

> How do I get to it from the default page?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't know. I just changed your URL to:
http://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.0R/schedule.html

And that gives a table with the expected dates. Maybe they don't synchronize across their web servers?


----------



## ph0enix (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks for the link!  I'm not sure why there are two different versions of the release schedule.  I usually just Google "FreeBSD 10 release schedule" and the first result that comes up points to the updated calendar.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 23, 2013)

Please enter a PR, mentioning the www5.us address.


----------



## trh411 (Dec 24, 2013)

ph0enix said:
			
		

> How do I get to it from the default page?
> 
> Thanks!



A little late maybe, but:


1. On the http://www.freebsd.org home page, click on the *Upcoming* link under *Latest Releases*, which is just to the right of the demon. This will take you to the *Getting FreeBSD* page.
2. Click on the *Upcoming Release* link at the top left of the page. This takes you the *FreeBSD 10.0 Release Process* page.


----------

